# 2011 Fishing for Q....report



## tgafish

Joneser said:


> Dan, I'm so glad that we were all able to come together, fish, cook and raise money for a Great Cause! Thanks you for the opportunity!
> Big thanks to Tim and Fili for getting us on some fish, had a great time on the lake!


Great to see you again Brian. My son and Jason were having a hoot watching wipeout on the TV Sat afternoon


----------



## Frantz

Words cannot describe how wonderful the weekend, the food and the people were. 

Larry, thank you for the ride share and the house, it is always a pleasure spending time with you. Mark, thanks for being my captain and taking me out, my first steelies ever, what a blast.


----------



## tgafish

Frantz said:


> Donky Konk


OOPS thats right:lol:


----------



## Spanky

I had the pleasure of getting some more money for the charity today.
A private donation was made today of $170, so that takes our total to


$1,000



That is awesome!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Man, I knew you guys were going to have an awesome time, wish I could have made it. Will be there for sure next year. Great pics of fish and food. Dan, you the man. I see Larry even caught fish this year!:lol: Couldn't resist buddy:evilsmile


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph Smith said:


> Man, I knew you guys were going to have an awesome time, wish I could have made it. Will be there for sure next year. Great pics of fish and food. Dan, you the man. I see Larry even caught fish this year!:lol: Couldn't resist buddy:evilsmile


:cheeky-sm:cheeky-sm:cheeky-sm


----------



## jerry516planes

Barb and I had a great weekend. We are again, inspired by this kind and generous group of guys. We are looking forward to next year!

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## SASS

Grilled a couple of fillets from Fishing for Q. Excellent dinner.

Something that might be interesting to add for next year would be a cooked salmon contest as a side event. Fix your favorite salmon recipe with a fillet or steak from your catch that day.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

SASS said:


> Something that might be interesting to add for next year would be a cooked salmon contest as a side event. Fix your favorite salmon recipe with a fillet or steak from your catch that day.


I'm in. I challenged Okie to a throwdown last year if I remember correctly.

Catch of the day, sounds great!

Great job Dan and everyone, that is a great good for the cause.


----------



## martin1950

SASS said:


> Something that might be interesting to add for next year would be a cooked salmon contest as a side event. Fix your favorite salmon recipe with a fillet or steak from your catch that day.


Well that knocks me out since I have never caught a fish during this event.
But my guests do:evil:

Martin


----------



## Rat City Hooker

SASS said:


> Grilled a couple of fillets from Fishing for Q. Excellent dinner.
> 
> Something that might be interesting to add for next year would be a cooked salmon contest as a side event. Fix your favorite salmon recipe with a fillet or steak from your catch that day.


Or maybe a fish boil with taters onions and fish.
Larry


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

SASS said:


> Grilled a couple of fillets from Fishing for Q. Excellent dinner.


No pictures, never happened.


----------



## coralee

All you great smokers got me wanting to try some stuff. Here is a Salmon rub from the raffle. Before and after pics


----------



## EdB

Looks great Bruce, bet it tastes that way too!


----------



## Frantz

I will be using the rub I won as well. This weekend looks like a good one to smoke a few fillets and to repackage everything now that I got some vac bags.


----------



## Spanky

looks awesome!!!

If you want to comment on his product, the fella who makes the rub and markets it hangs out at " The Q Joint". His name is "smoky Okie"

Give him a pm or shout out, and be sure to thank him for his generous donations for the event.


----------



## FIJI

who made the tomato-basil salad at the BBQ


I need the recipe (again !)

mahalo


----------



## FIJI

c'mon I know we were all in a food-coma the whole time, but someone must remember ??


----------



## Frantz

There were vegetables there?


----------



## Frantz

I believe it was the young lady who arrived with John.


----------



## FIJI

any chance someone else got the recipe ???


----------



## martin1950

Well, now that GLA magazine is in the "TanK" I don't see any problem with posting the article. This all started a few weeks prior to the outting. I had asked Dave Mull, editor for Great Lakes Angler magazine and die hard fisherman, to join us for the mornings fishing and BBQ., since he had a larger boat. A few days later I got a call from Dave saying he couldn't make it but he wanted me to write a article for his magazine. I'm in no way a writer but I agreed to give it a try. I talked to Spanky and a few others at the BBQ about it and they said go for it.
So a couple of weeks later I had the first draft, edit, edit, add, add, edit, edit, add, edit, what the heck did I get myself into here? Done, finally. I sent a two (2) page article to Dave with almost equal time on the fishing and the BBQ. Well, this isn't quite the article I wrote but an editor for a fishing magazine is a hole lot smarter than me. He had to pare it down to a one (1) pager, and it is a fishing magazine. Next year he will be there and he can write his own article cause I don't plan on doing that again.










Sorry about the picture Bruce, I did send a Hi-Res pic with the article just like the ones I sent you.
See ya all next year and God Bless!

Martin


----------

